# Winch strap...over or under?



## ol sarge

I am replacing my winch strap and was wondering, does it make a difference if the strap comes off the bottom or the top of the winch. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

You want it coming off the bottom. That way if you boat is ever rear ended the strap will be winding onto the winch, if it came from the top the strap would be unwinding from the winch.


----------



## TNtroller

Both of my boat trailers have the original winch, and the strap is on top, never any problems for me.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347779#p347779 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » Mon Apr 07, 2014 11:24 am[/url]"]You want it coming off the bottom. That way if you boat is ever rear ended the strap will be winding onto the winch, if it came from the top the strap would be unwinding from the winch.





Explain your thinking here - ??????? :shock:


----------



## DrNip

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347779#p347779 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » Today, 11:24[/url]"]You want it coming off the bottom. That way if you boat is ever rear ended the strap will be winding onto the winch, if it came from the top the strap would be unwinding from the winch.


Doooo whaaaat???


----------



## JMichael

I think that where you run it depends mostly on your particular setup. For my current one, the bow eye hits right below my bow stop roller. The roller is mounted on a Y, so my strap comes off the winch goes through the Y and under the roller. This gives the strap the straightest shot to the bow eye and not causing any friction issues for the strap or even cutting the strap. Setup this way, when the winch is wound all the way in, it holds the bow eye securely under the roller which prevents the front end of the boat form being able to bounce.


----------



## flatboat

This is a test. Right ? Kinda like sitting on the left side to run a tiller? I don't know for sure..... But if you go to a boat show or a trailer dealer Or a boat dealer and look at them you may have a better idea of what's what . And your results may vary !


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347867#p347867 said:


> Captain Ahab » Mon Apr 07, 2014 7:45 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347779#p347779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lckstckn2smknbrls » Mon Apr 07, 2014 11:24 am[/url]"]You want it coming off the bottom. That way if you boat is ever rear ended the strap will be winding onto the winch, if it came from the top the strap would be unwinding from the winch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain your thinking here - ??????? :shock:
Click to expand...

If the strap is coming off the top and your boat moves forward it will unwind the strap.


----------



## waterman

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347867#p347867 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Mon Apr 07, 2014 7:45 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347779#p347779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lckstckn2smknbrls » Mon Apr 07, 2014 11:24 am[/url]"]You want it coming off the bottom. That way if you boat is ever rear ended the strap will be winding onto the winch, if it came from the top the strap would be unwinding from the winch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain your thinking here - ??????? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the strap is coming off the top and your boat moves forward it will unwind the strap.
Click to expand...


I see what your saying, but it'll only be 8" or so unwinding. 

I would think whatever gives you the straightest shot to the eye would be better. Other than that it doesn't make two $h!t$ which way. Under isn't going to save the back of your truck if you get hit that hard.


----------



## Captain Ahab

If the strap is coming off the bottom and the boat moves forward - it will still unwind the strap correct? 

My strap is tight to the brace in any event - cannot go any further forward


----------



## TNtroller

The bow stop should stop the boat from moving forward except in a high speed sudden stop, and the transom tiedowns should aid in holding the boat in position as well. I've seen the strap both ways, whatever works for your situation.


----------



## muskiemike12

My boat was rear ended about 12 years ago. It made no difference where the strap was coming off the winch because, the force of the impact sheared the bolts right off that secured the bow stop and winch. The only thing that saved a 3000# bass boat from coming right through the back end of my truck was the transom tie downs. The boat slid about two feet forward on the trailer. The only damage to my boat was a broken trim tab. The other truck was in rough shape from my skeg going right through his grill and radiator.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347910#p347910 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Apr 08, 2014 5:11 am[/url]"]If the strap is coming off the bottom and the boat moves forward - it will still unwind the strap correct?
> 
> My strap is tight to the brace in any event - cannot go any further forward


No. The strap will winding onto the winch. You can and should add a bow chain.


----------



## waterman

Or just go fishin' and not worry about what way a winch strap runs.


----------



## ccm

It will work either way. If it works better one way for your particular setup go with it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

There is no one way, all boat/trailers are different


----------



## DrNip

This reminds me of the toilet paper over or under war that has gone on for many of years, lol.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348071#p348071 said:


> DrNip » Wed Apr 09, 2014 12:45 pm[/url]"]This reminds me of the toilet paper over or under war that has gone on for many of years, lol.


Over!
Single ply, two ply or three ply?


----------



## bobberboy

Isn't the important thing that the strap go under the bow stop so that if rear-ended or in an emergency stop the bow eye will be caught under the stop preventing the boat from being launched over it and forward? Lots of people don't use tie-downs but throw a strap over the back of the boat to the trailer frame. Seems like on impact it could slide forward making the bow stop especially important to keep the boat from coming through the back window.

[URL=https://s876.photobucket.com/u...com/albums/ab322/krame023/winchpost.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## waterman

This thread has far outlived it's usefulness.


----------



## JMichael

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348116#p348116 said:


> waterman » Yesterday, 20:44[/url]"]This thread has far outlived it's usefulness.


Oh I disagree. It still has some entertainment value. #-o :lol:


----------



## huntinfool

bobberboy said:


> Isn't the important thing that the strap go under the bow stop so that if rear-ended or in an emergency stop the bow eye will be caught under the stop preventing the boat from being launched over it and forward? Lots of people don't use tie-downs but throw a strap over the back of the boat to the trailer frame. Seems like on impact it could slide forward making the bow stop especially important to keep the boat from coming through the back window.
> 
> [URL=https://s876.photobucket.com/u...com/albums/ab322/krame023/winchpost.jpg[/img][/url]



This is how and what I have been taught. Every brand new boat off the showroom floor has it done this way. 
Now you may have one that has had it another way, but that doesn't exactly mean it is correct.


----------



## bobberboy

Now I may be wrong about this, but I don't think it's mandatory to read any posts you don't want to or find worthy of your time. Ol Sarge asked a legitimate question. If it was turned into a joke it's not because the question wasn't valid. The people on this forum have a widely varying range of experience. Some are learners and some are old timers that know everything. If you don't think it's worth your time, let it go. Ridiculing someone with less experience than you only serves to make that person not want to participate. I thought the point of the forum was to share what you know with others. We all learn by asking questions and none of has to read them - or respond - if we don't want to.


----------



## huntinfool

bobberboy said:


> Now I may be wrong about this, but I don't think it's mandatory to read any posts you don't want to or find worthy of your time. Ol Sarge asked a legitimate question. If it was turned into a joke it's not because the question wasn't valid. The people on this forum have a widely varying range of experience. Some are learners and some are old timers that know everything. If you don't think it's worth your time, let it go. Ridiculing someone with less experience than you only serves to make that person not want to participate. I thought the point of the forum was to share what you know with others. We all learn by asking questions and none of has to read them - or respond - if we don't want to.



If you're referring to my post I don't see how I ridiculed anyone. 
I'm going to assume you're referring to previous posts.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348194#p348194 said:


> huntinfool » Thu Apr 10, 2014 3:13 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the important thing that the strap go under the bow stop so that if rear-ended or in an emergency stop the bow eye will be caught under the stop preventing the boat from being launched over it and forward? Lots of people don't use tie-downs but throw a strap over the back of the boat to the trailer frame. Seems like on impact it could slide forward making the bow stop especially important to keep the boat from coming through the back window.
> 
> [URL=https://s876.photobucket.com/u...com/albums/ab322/krame023/winchpost.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how and what I have been taught. Every brand new boat off the showroom floor has it done this way.
> Now you may have one that has had it another way, but that doesn't exactly mean it is correct.
Click to expand...

I agree the strap should go under the bow stop. The winch as pictured I would still recommend the strap come from the bottom of the winch so it will have a straighter pull.


----------



## DrNip

I would personally go strap over and under the bow stop like in the picture for simple fact it seems like being over the roller the boat stands the chance of going side to side of the roller. Under the roller the strap wouldn't be able to move due to the winch mount. My trailer from diamond city was set up this way. I don't believe I could have my strap under and under the bow stop due to the strap rubbing the winch mount.


----------



## dlmallory

When you slam on the brakes because some a**hole cuts you off and your bow eye hook is above your bow trailer roller what is there to stop the boat from moving forward?

Your bow eye hook should be below your bow trailer roller. Learned from experience...


----------



## ol sarge

Thanks for all the replies. This was a real concern for me and appreciate the time taken to give me your thoughts. I am going to finally get the chance to change the strap on the winch tomorrow so I will look and see which way is best for my situation.


----------



## Slick17

Mine is on top of the winch


----------



## richg99

Pretty good advice about adding a safety chain. Heck, on two occasions that I can remember, I stopped and bought a chain on the way home after buying a used boat.

Counting on the winch pawl (about the size of your pinky) to hold a 2000 lb. boat is more risk than I want to take.

Once. I forgot to "click" the winch stop. The chain held the boat as it slipped backwards. Richg99


----------



## Seon

I've rebuilt several trailers and have always had the strap above the roller and as mentioned, I too have always placed a safety chain.

But imo either way is fine...like placing a toilet paper in the holder...over or under? :LOL2:


----------



## huntinfool

dlmallory said:


> When you slam on the brakes because some a**hole cuts you off and your bow eye hook is above your bow trailer roller what is there to stop the boat from moving forward?
> 
> Your bow eye hook should be below your bow trailer roller. Learned from experience...


As an example.
This just happened in Houston yesterday. Guy slams on his brakes. Boat keeps moving.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Never seen a boat with the strap over the bow stop.


----------



## SumDumGuy

dlmallory said:


> When you slam on the brakes because some a**hole cuts you off and your bow eye hook is above your bow trailer roller what is there to stop the boat from moving forward?



Perhaps the straps I have holding the back of the boat to the trailer?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

SumDumGuy said:


> dlmallory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you slam on the brakes because some a**hole cuts you off and your bow eye hook is above your bow trailer roller what is there to stop the boat from moving forward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the straps I have holding the back of the boat to the trailer?
Click to expand...


Those straps are to stop to boat from moving in the y-axis (bouncing), not the x-axis. Most of these straps work under tension using a cam like buckle (some are ratchet, but most all are the cam buckle) that will fail if the tension is lost. If the bow of the boat raises, the rear lowers and tension is lost and the strap buckles will fail. Seen this happen to boats going down the highway that were not winched securely to the bow stop.

The proper way is to have the winch cable/strap under the bow stop. This applies downward force to the bow to keep it down and in contact with the bow stop. There is no argument to have it over the stop. Safety chain should always be applied, but they are a fail safe and not the primary method of securing the boat to the trailer.


----------



## jethro

SumDumGuy said:


> dlmallory said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you slam on the brakes because some a**hole cuts you off and your bow eye hook is above your bow trailer roller what is there to stop the boat from moving forward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the straps I have holding the back of the boat to the trailer?
Click to expand...


Yep, I found out the hard way those two big straps I use on the back aren't going to stop the boat from going forward. Trust me, you want your strap under the bow roller.


----------



## onthewater102

A safety chain is far safer in an accident than a nylon strap - all it takes is a piece of debris to nick the strap somewhere along the line and all of a sudden the break strength diminishes drastically.


----------



## SumDumGuy

These are the back straps (sorry for the quality, it is dark out). 
I can see how they would allow at least some forward movement (if they stayed attached, considerably more if they did not).







And this is the front winch. The strap does go over because the winch is new and that is how it was in the box. Are you saying I would be better served to fully extend the strap and bring it in so it wraps from under the roller?


----------



## Seon

I would be more concern of which way you feel comfortable cranking the winch. I crank the lever clockwise for better leverage so the strap feeds under. Like suggested, use a safety chain too.


----------

